# Spelling error on purchased shirt



## Chum567 (Aug 18, 2015)

I ordered this shirt through one of those goal fundraisers and they had over 2k reached and I finally got my shirt and first thing I noticed is they spelled Phalange wrong on the hello my name is tag. Is there any way I can somehow convert that A to an H


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I would leave it, just to see how long it takes someone to notice it, then give them a prize.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

Chum567 said:


> I ordered this shirt through one of those goal fundraisers and they had over 2k reached and I finally got my shirt and first thing I noticed is they spelled Phalange wrong on the hello my name is tag. Is there any way I can somehow convert that A to an H


Could you cut a small piece of white HTV vinyl to put over the name and then use a sharpie to spell it correct.


----------



## Chum567 (Aug 18, 2015)

So I can transfer it on top of the already existing material? I thought of that being a possibility but wasn't sure if you could just iron vinyl on top of already existing image without making a mess. Can I pick this up at a craft store? Hate to buy a whole roll for just a tiny piece needed.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Jo Ann should have some that you can use. Check over by the Silhouette or Cricket cutters. It's a small very over priced roll.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

So there will be 1999 other people out there with shirts with the wrong spellings? Maybe contact the fundraiser. They may need to have the shirts reprinted.


----------



## Chum567 (Aug 18, 2015)

I tried contacting a day ago so far no response.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Phoebe occasionally uses the alter ego *Regina Phalange*. (*Phalanges* are bones in the fingers and toes.) The first reference to *Regina Phalange* is during season 5, when she pretends to be Dr. *Regina Phalange*, Ross' brain doctor, claiming that names are interchangeable in his mind.Mabey they feel the same about the letters in the names.lol


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Chum567 said:


> first thing I noticed


That was the first thing you noticed? it took me five minutes to find it.


----------



## airbrushtshirts6 (Jun 28, 2015)

OMG... that is a big mistake... just find best tailor in your area he will surely fix this...


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

I would not even try to heat press vinyl over screen printing. First the vinyl will not stick to the plastic very good and the plastisol ink will become fluid under the heat of pressing it on and create a big mess. If you try and use an iron you are in for even a bigger mess. If you must just try it then put a Teflon sheet over the printed area to keep the heating source from having direct contact with the plastisol ink.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

First thing that I noticed was the miss-registration between the white underbase and the red.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Then all the other colors


----------

